# اعطال محركات الديزل



## مهندس ميكانيكي10 (16 مايو 2013)

اعطال المحرك:
1.صعوبة اشتعال المحرك:
-وقود غير مناسب.
-وسخ بالمصافي.
-فقد توقيت مضخة الحقن.
-ضعف عمل الحاقن.
-بطئ دوران سرعة عمود الكرنك الدورانية .
-هواء في منظومة الوقود.
2.بطئ سرعة دوران عمود الكرنك:
-شحنة الهواء غير كافية لتدوير المحرك وتوليد حرارة بالاسطوانات حتى يحترق الديزل.
3.ضعف عمل الحواقن:
-انسداد فتحات الرش.
-ضغط الحاقن قل (نقصان ضغط الحاقن).
-الوقود ينبثق عشكل سائل وبالتالي صعوبة تشغيل المحرك.
4.المحرك ساخن جدا:
-تلف بالثيرموس(المنظم الحراري).
-تلف بمضخة الماء.
-انسداد فتحات ومجاري التبريد.
-نقصان ماء التبريد.
-تسرب في مياه التبريد.
-انخفاض ضغط الزيت.
-تحميل زائد عالمحرك.
5.المحرك يستهلك زيت كثير:
-الحلقات والمكابس مستهلكة.
-تسرب داخلي للزيت.
-ضغط الزيت عالي جدا.
-رخاوة حمالات اذرع التوصيل.
-ممر رجوع الزيت من غطاء الاسطوانات مسدود.
6.دخان بعادم المحرك:
-خطأ في تركيب صمامات العادم.
-انسداد او اتساخ بوابات الكسح او العادم.
-انخفاض ضغط الانضغاط.
-خطأفي ضبط طرمبات الحقن.
-ارتفاع لزوجة وقود الديزل.
-انسداد بفلاتر الهواء والديزل.
-خلل بالحواقن.
*العادم الاسود سببه:
-انسداد فلتر الهواء.
-انخفاض ضغط الهواء.
-تسييل رشاش الحاقن.
-تحميل زائد عالمحرك.
*العادم الازرق سببه:
يرجع الى التزييت الزائد.
*العادم الرمادي سببه:
انسداد بثقوب فونية رشاش البخاخ.
7.انخفاض ضغط التزييت:
هروب الضغط من احد المحامل نظرا لزيادة الخلوص.


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (21 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنت اخي


----------

